# Wildlife Dog Training areas



## Boston30

Do they allow live-fire on State Wildlife designated dog training areas?


----------



## ohiogsp

Yes, but you can't train right now cause it is restricted for the summer.


----------



## steelmagoo

ohiogsp said:


> Yes, but you can't train right now cause it is restricted for the summer.


ohiogsp, wait, what? 



> Dog Training
> 
> The Division of Wildlife has established designated dog training areas on some of its wildlife areas. Dogs may not be trained or exercised on state public hunting areas from May 1 through August 31, except on these designated dog training areas. A nonresident may not train, work, or exercise a dog in Ohio at any time Ohio residents are not permitted to train, work, or exercise dogs in the nonresident&#8217;s state. Training dogs while pursing furbearing animals is permitted only from 6:00 p.m. to 6:00 a.m.
> 
> Firearms may not be carried by persons training or working dogs during the closed season for furbearing animals. See information on Concealed Carry licenses.
> 
> Designated dog training areas are located on portions of the Auburn Marsh, Berlin, Caesar Creek, Delaware, Fallsville, Grand River, Highlandtown, Indian Creek, Killdeer Plains, Lake La Su An, Maumee State Forest, Oxbow, Resthaven, Rush Run, Spencer, and Woodbury wildlife areas.


I asked the DNR district office about the "closed furbearing season" restriction. They told me that pertains to training **** dogs and the like.

I use Grand River. I don't think there is one at Auburn Marsh anymore. All the "dog training area" signs are gone.


----------



## ohiogsp

OK, maybe you are right. I think it was a DNR officer that told me that at "La Su Ann" but seems they were wrong.


----------



## steelmagoo

ohiogsp,
I was a little confounded by the wording in the regs, I couldn't believe that they would have dog training grounds that we couldn't use during the off-season so I called the District 3 office. Once they finally connected me to an authority on the subject I was told I could put birds out for my dog any time of the year on the DT areas and live fire as long as the birds were banded. I followed up with a call to the Trumbull county wildlife officer to verify, since the first couple of folks at District 3 were a little unsure. The last time I put birds out on the DT area was in March.
Good training and hunting, Boston30 and ohiogsp! Pen raised birds should be ready any time now.


----------

